# Mac ? & another stupid ? about safari



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

May be a stupid ? But is it necessary to defray an iMac and if so how do you do this?  I regularly clean the browsing history, cookies, cashe ect.  I used to have the option of right click/copy image location or whatever the exact wording is, but recently noticed I can still right click but the copy image location option is no longer there am i doing something wrong


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you mean "defrag", not "defray".  

No, it isn't necessary to do this on any regular basis. OS X is a UNIX-based operating system and is resistant to fragmenting (or so I’ve been told). I've been using OS X since it was a beta, and have never found it necessary to defrag the drive.

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't defragged any of my Mac's hard drives in years......


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I think you mean "defrag", not "defray".
> 
> No, it isn't necessary to do this on any regular basis. OS X is a UNIX-based operating system and is resistant to fragmenting (or so I've been told). I've been using OS X since it was a beta, and have never found it necessary to defrag the drive.
> 
> Mike


LOL yes sorry I was on my phone when i posted and didn't notice the typo. I didn't think it was needed, but I was just asked about it and had no definite answer


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

no defragging necessary for us lucky Mac people!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I've done it occasionally as my hard drive fills and I move files off to other drives. Use disk utility to defrag, especially if you notice a slowdown in your file management.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

CathyQuinn said:


> no defragging necessary for us lucky Mac people!


I got lucky last Feb. 5. Bye bye, P.C. Hello, MacBook Pro (and iTouch and iPhone and iPad and AppleCare). Never go back!!!


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm glad to hear about not needing to defrag a Mac, I've never been good at doing that with any of the PCs I've owned/own, and recently got my first Mac (a MacBook Air). So definitely another plus.

While I'm thinking about it, is it normal for an Apple keyboard to have chapter back/rewind, play/pause, and chapter forward/fast forward keys? 'Cause I really like having those keys on the MacBook Air.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I got lucky last Feb. 5. Bye bye, P.C. Hello, MacBook Pro (and iTouch and iPhone and iPad and AppleCare). Never go back!!!


ITA I got my mac christmas '09 will never return to pc


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

As an addendum to my previous post, one situation where a defrag utility might help is one in which you have many small files that a program regularly needs to read, and they have become scattered all over your hard drive. Most defrag utilities I have seen and used have a setting to group frequently used files together and this can speed up some operations.

Mike


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I run the "repair disk permissions" occasionally.  I'm fairly new to Mac and always wonder what it means when it says a file has been modified and will not be repaired.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I run the "repair disk permissions" occasionally. I'm fairly new to Mac and always wonder what it means when it says a file has been modified and will not be repaired.


Generally it's an SUID message (set user ID on execute), and it can mean that the file in question has a specific set of permissions that are listed in the database, and they have been changed. It's usually safe to ignore such messages unless you have an old hard drive, in which case it can mean it's time to make sure your backups are current (i.e., it shows possible hard drive problems).

See: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1448

Mike


----------

